# Winter abdeckung



## Mdenzer (21. Okt. 2012)

Hallo habe gestern angefangen meine winterabdeckung zu bauen, mein Teich hat ca.15m2 fläche ich will ihn mit 6cm Styrodur, doppelstegplatten und einem kleinen gewächshaus für den Gasaustausch bzw. Als revesions öffnung abdecken was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Mdenzer (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Bild1


----------



## Mdenzer (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Bild2


----------



## Frankia (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

die Idee mit dem Gewächshaus ist nicht schlecht............aber wie willst du verhindern, dass es bei starkem Sturm kentert, bzw. ganz davon fliegt?
Die Abdeckung mit Styrodur  ist 
habe das bei mich aus so gemacht und als Revisionsöffnung eine Rahmen aus KG-Rohren gebastelt.


----------



## Mdenzer (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Das ist ne gute frage......


----------



## mitch (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo ?

du könntest mit Dachlatten einen Rahmen bauen und den auf den Platten festmachen.

Am Rahmen kann man dann das Gewächshaus festschrauben. Zusätzlich kannst du auch noch ein paar Backsteine auf die Platten legen um es richtig sturmscher zu machen - die platten haben genug Auftrieb 

die Idee kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## muh.gp (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hey Männer,

das wird ja langsam ein echter Abdeckung-Kreativ-Architektur-Patent-Wettkampf!!!

Ich mache dieses Jahr mal eine einfache Styroporabdeckung, die ich auf den Rand lege. Dadurch habe ich zwischen Wasser und Abdeckung ca. 5 cm Platz. Nächstes Jahr (wenn mein Teich dann größer ist...) warte ich Eure Erfahrungsberichte ab und kopiere entsprechend.

Also, im Frühjahr nicht vergessen: Bericht erstatten! Vielleicht kreiert das Forum ja noch den Abdeckungs-Sonderpreis! 

Sonnige Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Mdenzer (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Ja das mit dem auf die styrodurplatten verschrauben hab ich mir auch schon gedacht nun ja......werd ich schon irgendwie hin bekommen.. Im moment ist meine Wassertemperatur noch 15,4 grad ich warte noch bis mitte ende der woche und dann folgen Fotos.... Falls bis dahin noch jemand eine idee hat...


----------



## koifischfan (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

@frankia
Warum baut man die Revisionsöfffnung mit auf dem See? Ein Fehltritt und ... :hai


----------



## Mdenzer (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo reinhold wie hast du die platten verbunden ich kann das schlecht erkennen ?.


----------



## Frankia (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo Mdenzer,

ich habe 6-er Fischer-Dübel in die Platten geklebt und (vorher Löcher gebohrt) in diese Edelstahlschrauben eingedreht. Die Verbindungen sind starke Gummis.
Im Nachhinein habe ich festgestellt, dass ich nicht jede Platte mit den Gummis verbinden muß. Dadurch dass die Platte ringsum gefalzt sind, halten sie von alleine............
Auseinanderdriften können sie nicht, da kein Platz mehr da ist................
Diese Konstruktion war zwar etwas aufwendiger, habe ich habe jetzt schon 2 Winter hinter mir und bin sehr zufrieden
das war z.B.: Winter 2010............
 
auf dem Bild siehst du im Vordergrund ein 2. Fenster (Schwimmrahmen) von wo ich ebenfalls in den Teich sehen kann und wo auch meine Ausströmer liegen..............


----------



## Frankia (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Warum baut man die Revisionsöfffnung mit auf dem See? Ein Fehltritt und ... :hai



da ich von hier aus füttere und die Fische ständig unter Kontrolle habe............

genau unter der Öffnung stehen sie...................und außerdem betrete ich den Holzbohlen nur im nüchternen Zustand.......


----------



## Mdenzer (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Gut gut hab mir hartschaumdübel besorgt mit denen sollte das gehn... Heizt ihr eueren teich oder nur abdeckung ? Wollte nur mit den 6cm platten abdecken und halt die sache mit den 16mm doppelsteg und dem gewächshaus.... Wobei ich das wohl noch mit luftpolsterfolie verbessere... Hat nur 5mm stegplatten....


----------



## Joerg (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo Mdenzer,
ich heize normalerweise nicht mehr zusätzlich.
Den letzten Winter hatte ich für ein paar Wochen einen kleinen AQ Heizstab im Filter, da der etwas am zufrieren war.


----------



## Ulli (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo Mdenzer,

nachdem ich letztes Jahr auch eine "flache" Abdeckung mit Holzkonstruktion drunter hatte und mir das schon bei wenig Schnee zusammengebrochen ist, versuche ich dieses Jahr mal eine andere Bauweise.

Der Plan ist, daß der Schnee abrutscht bzw. beim Schmelzen dann das Wasser nicht in den Teich sabbert, sondern abläuft. Ich heize den Teich etwas und halte ihn auf min. 8 Grad...

Die Konstruktion besteht aus einem Stecksystem, das normalerweise für Gewächshäuser gedacht ist und mit Standard-Latten Maß aus dem Baumarkt beliebig zusammengesteckt werden kann. Darauf habe ich jetzt erstmal das Laub- und Reiherschutznetz gezogen, wenn es kalt wird, kommt dicke Noppenfolie drüber. Die muß man gut befestigen, sonst wird das bei Wind zum Zeppelin.

Das Ganze hat gerade mal 50 Euro gekostet (ich bin Schwabe!)... mal sehen ob es hält 
Wer möchte, bitte PN schreiben, dann schicke ich Euch gerne den Link zum Hersteller....

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## DbSam (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo Schwabe,    

das Konstrukt erscheint mir auf den Fotos in der Längsrichtung etwas wackelig.
Ich würde das da unbedingt noch etwas stablisieren...
Ideen zur Stabilisierung liefern die Gerüstbauer und deren Konstrukte. 


Falls es bei euch schneit:  
Schnee ist schwer und nasser Schnee bleibt bei diesem flachen Anstellwinkel liegen.
Den Rest meiner Gedanken kannst Du bei der Ansicht der großen  Flächen ohne Stütze für die Folie sicher erraten...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ulli (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hi Carsten,

Du hast den Schwachpunkt zielsicher erwischt: Die Firstlatte ist nicht der Hit und auch nicht am Stück, sondern angestückelt. Die werde ich noch austauschen gegen eine stabilere und werde auch noch zusätzlich parallel zur Firstlatte auf beiden Seiten eine weitere anschrauben, damit die Folie keine Taschen bildet bzw. zu weit reinhängt.

Auf diese Latten wird dann auch die Folie geschraubt. Also mal sehen, wie das hält, momentan ist es eigentlich nicht wackelig, die Latten sind am Boden mit passenden Ankern befestigt und der Plan ist ja:  Der Schnee schmilzt relativ schnell weg, weil es von unten warm ist.... und außerdem ist es bei uns sowieso relativ warm und viel Schnee liegt eher selten und wenn dann nur kurz.

Aber: Planen heißt, den Zufall durch den Irrtum zu ersetzen  

Ein bißchen Spannung und Abenteuer muß das Hobby ja auch bringen.

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## DbSam (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hi Ulli,


na super, da hast Du doch genau all meine Gedanken erraten. der Kandidat erhält 100 Points 

Auch die Bemerkung 'Falls es bei Euch schneit' kam nicht von ungefähr...
Ich tanze dort ab und zu von KA über MA, MTK, HU und K in der Gegend herum. Aber wenn dann mal Schnee liegt, dann kann auch ordentlich was herum liegen...


Lass Dich und Dein Konstrukt vom Winter überraschen, 
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Yvonne (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo zusammen,

ist sehr nun auch vor der Herausforderung den Teich winterfest zu machen. 
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mich etwas unterstützen:
1. Wann mache ich Pumpe und Filter aus?
2. Ich lasse dann meinen Sprudler durchgehend an?
3. Wenn ich 6cm Styrodur-Platten zur Abdeckung nutze- wann mache ich diese drauf? Lasse ich dann um den Sprudler herum Platz? Muss Luft zwischen Styrodur und Wasser sein? Tötet das die Pflanzen, weil sie gar kein Licht mehr bekommen?

Ich freu mich sehr über Eure Hilfe!

Yvonne


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

1. am besten nie 
2. am besten immer laufen lassen
3. Platten drauf wenn oder bevor das Wasser 10 Grad hat.. 
& Luft zwischen Wasser und styrodur ist nicht schlecht 

Wie deine Pflanzen aussehen weiß ich leider nicht..

Um den Sprudler Platz lassen.. Hmm entfällt bei Platz zwischen Platten und Wasseroberfläche .. Und am besten noch eine lichtstegplatte reinbauen für licht und evtl. Klappe für noch besseren Gasaustausch


----------



## Zacky (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*



Yvonne schrieb:


> 1. Wann mache ich Pumpe und Filter aus?
> Je nach Bauart deines Filters und Besatz des Teiches kann es ratsam sein den Filter durchlaufen zu lassen. Wo ist die Pumpe? Im Teich oder vor bzw. dem Filter? Was für einen Filter nutzt du denn? Besatzdichte? Teichgröße? Teichtiefe? Habe jetzt nicht in dein Profil geschaut!
> 
> 2. Ich lasse dann meinen Sprudler durchgehend an?
> ...


 
...ein paar Fragen wären ja noch, aber die grobe Richtung würde ich so machen...

edit: Habe gerade in deinem Profil gestöbert und gelesen, dass auch 2 __ Schildkröten im Teich leben. :? Soweit ich mich erinnere, sollten doch Schildkröten nicht im Teich überwintern!? Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand der auch Fische und Schildkröten gemeinsam im Teich hält. Aber ich glaube, die müssten über den Winter raus!?


----------



## Mdenzer (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Also mehrere auströmer im teich zu verteilen ist dann schwachsinn wenn keine öffnung darüber besteht...
Wollte einen in meine revesionsöffnung " gewächshäusschen" anbringen und zwei weitere im teich unter styrodur.......


----------



## Joerg (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hi Yvonne,
1. Das hängt davon ab was du für einen Filter hast. 
2. Sprudler ist nicht schlecht. Der sollte nicht zu tief hängen und besser im Filter arbeiten, wenn er durchläuft.
3. Die Styrodur Platten können direkt auf dem Wasser liegen wenn du keine Konstruktion dafür hast. (Liegen bei mir auch direkt drauf)
Den Pflanzen und Fischen kann man einen Gefallen tun, wenn man zwischen den Platten auch mal Doppelstegplatten (Lichtstegplatten) einplant.
Diese lassen Licht durch und können auch mal für als Futterluke oder für eine Kontrolle genutzt werden.

Die Abdeckung behandle ich relativ witterungsabhängig. Wenn es Nachts kalt wird, decke ich viel ab und bei Sonne kommen schon mal ein paar tagsüber weg.
Damit reduziert man die Temperaturschwankungen recht gut und die Pflanzen haben viel Sonne zum leben.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

__ Schildkröten müssen rein ... am Besten in den Kühlschrank 

Steht hier so geschrieben ... und stell ich mir gerade bildlich vor. Zwischen Butter, Wurst und Käse eine Schildkröte 

http://www.schildkroeten-online.com/winter-wasserschildkroeten.html

Mandy


----------



## koifischfan (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*



> __ Schildkröten müssen rein ... am Besten in den Kühlschrank


Das ist bei Landschildkröten nicht unüblich. Besser ist natürlich ein Eigener im Keller oder so.
Wie allerdings __ Wasserschildkröten überwintern sollen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Yvonne (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Ganz lieben Dank für Eure hilfreichen Infos.
Leider kann ich Euch die genaue Bezeichnung des Filters gerade gar nicht sagen, da ich arbeitstechnisch gerade unterwegs bin und ablesen muss .

Bei den __ Schildkröten scheiden sich die Geister, ob Kühlschrank oder Teich besser ist. Die Tendenz geht klar in Richtung Kühlschrank, bei meinem Nachbarn bleiben sie seit Jahren draußen im Wasser. Ich bin noch unschlüssig, habe aber jetzt schon das Problem, dass sie bereits abgetaucht sind und ich den gesamten Teich ablassen muss, um sie zu finden.

Eine Frage bleibt noch: Wenn ich Pumpe und Teich laufen lasse, muss ich die Pumpe dann aus dem tiefsten Bereich etwas nach oben holen, damit sie Fische und Schildkröten nicht stört?

Ganz herzlich,
Yvonne


----------



## Zacky (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*



Yvonne schrieb:


> Eine Frage bleibt noch: Wenn ich Pumpe und Teich laufen lasse, muss ich die Pumpe dann aus dem tiefsten Bereich etwas nach oben holen, damit sie Fische und __ Schildkröten nicht stört?
> 
> Ganz herzlich,
> Yvonne



Ja, auf jeden Fall. Es geht weniger um eine Störung der ruhenden Tiere, sondern mehr um die Verhinderung einer unnötigen Durchmischung des Wassers, was eine unerwünschte Auskühlung zur Folge haben kann. Die Pumpe etwa auf 40 cm unter Wasserlinie oder gar etwas höher holen. Je nach Größe wäre eine Reduzierung der Pumpenleistung sinnvoll. Denn wenn es eine große Pumpe ist, dann pumpt sie ja dennoch das gleiche Volumen wenn sie höher steht. Nur weiß ich jetzt natürlich nicht, ob deine Pumpe elektronisch zu drosseln geht!?


----------



## HAnniGAP (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hi Yvonne deine __ Schildkröten müssen nicht zwingend rein. Es kommt auf ihr Alter und ihre Art an sowie den Teich. 

Alter: 
Schildkrötenbabys und –kinde (<2 Jahre) sollten noch nicht in Winterruhe geschickt werden.  Altere Tiere schon. Es ist wichtig um den Fortpflanzungstrieb und alles was dazu gehört zu stimulieren. 

Art:
Ein Beispiel: Amerikanische Sumpfschildkröten haben nur wenig Reserven und können so nur eine Winterruhe von max. 3 Monaten kompensieren. Der hiesige Winter ist für sie zu lang. Sie müssen rein. Unsere heimischen (Europäische) Sumpfschildkröten sind da problemloser und können ganzjährig im freien gehalten werden. 

Teich: 
Wenn deine Tiefwasserzone >1m³ und es von dort aus flach nach oben geht ist der Teich geeignet. Sie werden Unterwasser am Grund im Schlamm überwintern. Im Frühjahr wenn sie aufwachen sind sie noch Orientierungslos und wandern am Grund herum. Sie schwimmen noch nicht und müssen zur Oberfläche laufen können. Deshalb flache Uferböschung mit Gripp. 
Sind sie alt genug und der Teich ist ok dann schreib doch mal was für welche es sind und wenn ich sie kenne kann ich dir da helfen. 
Ansonsten hohl sie lieder rein. Die Temperatur darf aber nicht abrupt von Teichtemperatur nach Drinnentemperatur verändert werden. Hast du in deiner Wohnung einen kühleren raum (Speisekammer, Treppenhaus, Flur…) dann stell da das Becken auf und fütter nur extrem wenig. 
Hohl die Tiere bald rein sie suchen sich sonst einen Schlafplatz und du findest sie vielleicht nicht mehr.  
Eine kontrollierte Überwinterung im Kühlschrank, unten im gemüsefach mit feuchtem Laub bei > 4°C möglich? Dann die Überwinterungsvorbereitungen normal machen und los. Überwinterungsvorbereitungen: Darm leeren durch lauwarme Kamillenbäder und eine Gewicht Kontrolle.


----------



## Mdenzer (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Bild1


----------



## Mdenzer (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

So anfänge sind gemacht wassertemp. 13,6 grad morgen gehts weiter war mir zu dunkel


----------



## Golo (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo Anni,

Ich muss dir ein wenig widersprechen.

Ich züchte selber seit mehr als 15 Jahren __ Schildkröten und muss dir sagen, dass Schildkröten (die eine Winterruhe machen) bereits im 1. Lebensjahr eine sog. Hibernation machen sollten (in der freien Natur sammelt auch niemand die Schlüpflinge ein und bringt sie in ein warmes Terrarium oder Aquarium...) Ich habe Schlüpflinge, die mit nur 15 Gramm in die Winterruhe gehen.

Ebenso ist es falsch, den Tieren mit einem warmen Bad den Darm zwangsweise zu entleeren... . 

Generell kann man hier für Deutschland sagen, dass ALLE Wasser- bzw. Sumpfschildkröten (mit Ausnahme der europäischen __ Sumpfschildkröte) zur Überwinterung aus dem Teich, oder dem Garten geholt werden müssen.

Es gibt zwar Anzeigen, in denen Augenzeugen von __ Wasserschildkröten berichten, die seit Jahren im Teich überwintern, aber glaube mir, es gibt ausser der o. g. Europäischen Sumpfschildkröte, keine die auf Dauer hier in Deutschland überleben kann.

Vielleicht teilt uns Yvonne ja noch mit, um welche Art es sich bei ihr handelt, dann könnten wir ihr helfen.

Viele Grüße - Ralph (bei dem im Moment ca. 80 Schildkröten "schlafen"...)


----------



## koifischfan (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*



> Viele Grüße - Ralph (bei dem im Moment ca. 80 __ Schildkröten "schlafen"...)


Und wo?


----------



## Golo (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo Koifischfan,

jetzt kommen wir aber ganz schön vom eigentlichen Thema ab...

Also, meine "Schalentiere" überwintern alle in einem Gewächshaus, welches mit einem Frostwächter ausgerüstet ist, bei mind. +5°C.

Viele Grüße Ralph


----------



## Yvonne (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Ich habe 2 Gelbwangen und eine Moschussschildkröten, alle sind etwa ein Jahr alt. 
Wie bekomme ich die denn aus dem Wasser???

Die Tipps mit der Pumpe werde ich artig befolgen . Danke .


----------



## HAnniGAP (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Moschussschildkröten habe ich auch. Damit bin ich schon groß geworden. Laut meinem Opa sagte der Freund es sei eine der südlichen Arten. Die mögen es nicht so kalt. Die ersten waren ein Geschenk unter alten Kriegsveteranen und bestimmt nicht legal. Bill hatte sie einfach aus Florida mal mitgebracht. 
Mit unseren Jungtieren haben wir auch immer nur eine Winterruhe von 8 Wochen im Kaltwasserbecken gemacht. Die Größen schlafen bei uns immer 3 oder 4 Monate außerhalb vom Wasser. Unser ältester Mann (43 Jahre) hat aber für diese Saison mir zu wenig Gewicht. Er schwächelt etwas und bleibt im Wasser. 
Ja ich weiß auch in der Natur werden weder die jungen noch die alten gesondert behandelt. Natürliche Auslese, aber ich hänge an jedem und wenn ich die Möglichkeit hab.


----------



## Mdenzer (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Abdeckung zu 90% fertig


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo Mdenzer,

.......


----------



## Mdenzer (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Revesionsöffnung


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hast du das "Gewächshaus" gut verankert...........?

Ansonsten find ich die Lösung sehr gut.


----------



## Mdenzer (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Noch steht es nur drauf werde aber hartschaumplattendübel verwenden und es damit rings um auf den platten befestigen.... Sollte dann halten


----------



## koifischfan (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*



> Noch steht es nur drauf werde aber hartschaumplattendübel verwenden und es damit rings um auf den platten befestigen.... Sollte dann halten



Im dümmsten Fall fliegt das Haus mit den Platten weg. Günstiger finde ich eine Abspannung.


----------



## Mdenzer (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Eher zereist es das gewächshaus muss wahrscheinlich nach dem winter eh entsorgt werden...
Ist nicht so stabil wie ich dachte nu ja für 25 euro.....


----------



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Der Winter ist eingekehrt und ich habe 8 cm Schnee auf der Abdeckung...........

 

Aber es funktioniert wie die Jahre zuvor.........


----------



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

So wollte mal meine Flossenträger unter der Winterabdeckung präsentieren...........das einzige was die wollen ist: fressen-fressen............


----------



## Mdenzer (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Im saarland schneit es zum glück noch nicht... Nur minus 2 grad heute nacht...
Stellst du die lucke tagsüber aud wenns nicht zu kalt ist ?? 
Ich habe aktuell 12,9 grad ohne heizung fällt ca 0,1 grad pro tag...


----------



## Frankia (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

..........ja, wenn die Sonne scheint, wird hochgestellt...........
hatten heute Nacht - 7 °.............


----------



## Mdenzer (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

----ganz neidisch schöne koi die du da hast..


----------



## Frankia (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

.........deshalb versuche ich ja, alles so gut wie möglich zu gestalten..............
Da mein Teich nicht die Tiefe hat (mind. 2 m) die eigentlich erforderlich wäre, muß ich mich mit Abdeckungen, etc. beschäftigen...............
aber im Frühjahr danken sie mir das alles..................


----------



## Joerg (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*



Frankia schrieb:


> ...aber im Frühjahr danken sie mir das alles..................


Reinhold,
genau so isses. 
Auch kommt die Temperatur im Frühjahr deutlich schneller über die "ungesunde" Zone.


----------



## Gartenträumer (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo Ihr

Ich habe das alles auch schon gemacht, für mich viel Arbeit für die Schuppigen nur Stress. In den letzten drei Jahren mache ich nichts mehr , ok Filterleistung nur noch reduziert (3,5m3 statt 12m3 mit Bodenablauf ) über den Skimmer aber dann ist schluß.
Ich muß sagen alle sind zufrieden, meine Frau ganz besonders und die Koi auch . 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Frankia (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo,


> für mich viel Arbeit



macht mir Spaß...........



> für die Schuppigen nur Stress



meine haben keine Stress,im Gegenteil, sie werde unter der Abdeckung viel zugänglicher.........

meine Frau und ich freuen uns auch............


----------



## gartenotti (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

dann will ich euch meine auch mal zeigen


----------



## Ulli (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem meine bisherige Konstruktion doch eher "schwankend" war, habe ich mittlerweile alles neu aufgebaut und mit Noppenfolie versehen.  Die Firststange ist aus Kunststoff mit Hülsen an den Steckstellen und ich habe 7 statt bisher 5 Stangen Richtung Boden aufgestellt.

Vorne und hinten ist noch jeweils eine Stütze auf der Holzterasse, die Seitenteile sind mit Styrodur abgedichtet und eine Luke zum Füttern und Reinsehen hat so eine Art Vorhang aus Noppenfolie.

Das ist nun viel stabiler als vorher, mal sehen wie sich die Abdeckung über den Winter schlägt. Die Filterhütte und alle Rohre sind ebenfalls gedämmt - jetzt kann es wegen mir losgehen mit dem Winter.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## S.Hammer (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

@ ulli

ich hoffe Du hast die großen Dachlatten genommen ?

So ein Konstrukt hab ich auf dem Pool , aber mit Latten alle 75 cm.

Deine unteren Längsbalken würde ich noch mit Gurten gegeneinander verspannen, sonnst machen die die Grätsche bis hin zum Spagat.

Mfg S. Hammer


----------



## Frankia (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

.wenn's da 20 cm Neuschnee gibt............sehe ich auch scharz............


----------



## Ulli (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo zusammen,

die Latten sind 24 x 48 in Kunststoff, die sind recht stabil und mit Bodenankern fest verschraubt, also der Druck kann an den Boden abgegeben werden.

Wenn's denn wirklich mal 20 cm Schnee gibt, schauen wir mal, was passiert 

Ich werde das dann möglichst abkehren...

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## gartenotti (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

hallo ulli
so schön die noppenfolie auch ist nur hält sie nicht lange die reist  schnell. ich will meinen teich nächstes jahr auch vergrößern und mache mir da auch so eine konstruktion wie du nur  mit transparenter baufolie 200my. also folie,dachlatte,folie, dachlatte und noch mal folie 3 lagig mit zwischenraum. hält lange die wasser temp. und bekommt im frühjar schnell wärme rein in den teich. das macht mein neu kennen gelernter freund auch schon das 3 jahr und der ist voll begeistert. der teich muss aber auch rundrum dicht sein das die wärme nicht entweichen kann.

lg otti


----------



## Ulli (22. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo Otti,

Folie ist nicht gleich Folie, da gibt es verschiedene Qualitäten. Ich habe eine UV-stabilisierte Noppenfolie mit Noppen-Durchmesser 3 cm, Dicke 1 cm genommen, da gibt der Hersteller sogar 3 Jahre Garantie. 

Es gibt auch kombinierte Folien mit Noppen und Gitterfolie, die würde ich jetzt bevorzugen, habe ich aber erst gesehen, als der Hersteller mir Musterstücke mitgeschickt hat . 

Klar, mehrere Schichten sind besser aber bisher hält der Teich die Temperatur echt gut. Momentan verliere ich ungeheizt ca. 0,2 Grad pro Tag und es ist tagsüber um die 5 Grad draussen, nachts um die 0 Grad. Bei mir ist es relativ windig und zum Glück hat die Konstruktion auch stärkerem Wind standgehalten.

Also drückt mir die Daumen, daß es hält.... 

Viele Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## gartenotti (22. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

moin ulli

klar drück ich dat däumchen kannst ja ab und an mal berichten wie die wassetemperaturen sind und die unter der folie wäre auch interessant. ich will das dach nächstes jahr so bauen spitzdach mit auf und zu schiebe funktion als klappt man einen zollstock zusammen. die konstruktion lasse ich fest am teich so das ich den teich zu schieben kann wenn es nötig ist.
ach so was hat die 1 cm starke folie gekostet der qm. ich brauch ja die 2 oder dreifache menge bei drei schichten aber wenn die 1 cm ist würde ich nur 2 lagen machen.
gruß otti


----------



## Ulli (25. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hi Otti,

die Folie hat 2,30 Euro/qm gekostet, ist aber wirklich gute Qualität. Wenn Du ein paar Folienmuster haben möchtest, dann schreibe ich Dir den Hersteller gerne per PN. 

Bisher hält die Abdeckung die Teichtemperatur sehr gut, habe Schwankungen von ca. 0,2 Grad pro Tag, auch bei Nachtfrost. Heute war's sehr sonnig und warm und es ging wieder von 11 auf 11,2 Grad.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Zacky (25. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Da ich jetzt wieder eine vernünftige Kamera habe, will ich euch mal meine Abdeckungsvariante zeigen. Über die Bälle und deren Dämmwert lässt sich bestimmt viel streiten, aber bislang bin ich damit die letzten Winter immer gut gefahren, also ohne Verluste. Und auch bei unkonventionellen Teichformen sind sie einfach gut und schieben sich in jede "Ecke". Dieses Jahr habe ich noch zusätzlich eine Abdeckplane über die Bälle gespannt. Die Plane ist so angelegt, dass sie bei entsprechendem Schneefall natürlich problemlos auf den Bällen aufliegen kann. Da es aber im letzten Winter bei uns weniger Schnee, aber trotzdem frostige Temperaturen wegen der extrem-kalten Luft gab, habe ich nun die Hoffnung, dass die Plane die kalte Luft etwas mehr davon abhält direkt auf die Teichabdeckung einzuwirken. Die Oberfläche wird sicherlich trotz allem einfrieren, aber vielleicht dann nicht so stark und so tief.

Im Teich habe ich seit 3-4 Wochen eine sehr konstante Temperatur von etwa 12,8° C und im Filterkeller (bislang ungedämmt) liegt sie bei 9,6° C.

 

Das einzige echte Problem, was man nicht verschweigen kann, ist bei unserer Abdeckung, dass die Tiere den Teich als solchen nicht erkennen und nun "über's Wasser laufen" können. Bei Kleintieren wie Katzen und so, kein Problem, aber der Hund hing ganz schön durch.  Zum Glück ist niemanden und nichts passiert, aber der Schreck war ganz ordentlich. Fazit: Wir haben dann ringsum den Teich soweit wie möglich alle Zugänge irgendwie versperrt. Man kann teilweise gar nicht so blöd denken, wie es dann kommt.
:beten

Na dann, ich wünsche euch Allen einen ruhigen und unbeschwerten Winter und hoffe im Frühjahr auf nur positive Nachrichten.


----------



## gartenotti (26. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

hallo ulli

ja gerne sende mal eine pn freu mich    

lg otti


----------



## Christine (26. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*



Ulli schrieb:


> schreibe ich Dir den Hersteller gerne per PN.



Hallo Ulli,

wenn Du nicht gerade bei dem Folienhersteller arbeitest, dann setze doch einfach einen Link zu seiner Homepage, dann haben alle was davon. Was ja auch der Grundgedanke eines Forums ist.


----------



## Ulli (26. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

Hallo zusammen,

nein, ich arbeite nicht bei dem Folienhersteller, wollte aber jetzt nicht unbedingt Werbung machen und dafür verhauen werden 

Also hier der Link, sind sehr nett am Telefon und auch zügig beim Versenden:

http://www.gekaho.de

Ich habe alle Teile dort bestellt, also Folie und das Gerippe der Abdeckung.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Mdenzer (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Winter abdeckung*

So schneedecke.........seit zwei tagen minus 4 grad im teich noch 9,8grad...


----------

